# Section of Layout Causes Engine to Slow Down



## dlobmwm3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. We are having some technical issues with our layout. In picture the two double track slow down the train on both lines but resolve itself after it passes the bridge to the right. Our layout is using DCC with Digitrax Zephyr and DT400R. Should I put another two drop feeds to the bus line? Thanks everyone.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Additional drop lines where you indicate would be
a likely solution to the slow downs. You may have a
bad joiner connection that is causing a drop in power.

I had a total loss of power when ballasting glue
seeped into a joiner.

Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should have drops every 3 foot or less. You can really never have too many drops.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

And, solder the joints.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use HO and push a piece of solid copper wire into the rail joiner after joining two sections. Do you have a pair of jumpers (wire with alligator clips at both ends) so you can temporarily feed power to the suspect section and see if it helps? If so, then more power feeds are in order.


----------



## dlobmwm3 (Sep 29, 2013)

That did the job guys. I thought that might do the job but didn't know for sure since this is my first DCC and train table. I can't explain how much I enjoy this especially when my son and I are running trains.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

dlobmwm3 said:


> I can't explain how much I enjoy this especially when my son and I are running trains.


That is lovely to hear!:appl:

Progress has pretty much stalled on the scenic part of my layout, as every time I go start anything I hear - "Dad, can we play with the trains too?" And of course I give in every time!


----------

